# FX-62 & ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Compatibility (AM2)

## mortar

I'm considering building a new computer with the ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard - Just wanted to see if anyone had this board, and has any issues with it working with Gentoo or has it working fine?

Also, has anyone got an FX-62?  Is it worth the extra money for the extra 200mhz jump with 512K cache per core from the 5000+?

----------

## vrghost

Bought one of them because I needed a more powerful graphics card (a very silly story, it all started with me buying a really nice 30 inch dell screen, just to later realise the basterd needed a stable 60 Hz update on 20046X... to run, need I point out that my 30£ graphics card did not really have that much juice), so I bought the ASUS M2N32-SLI.

I'we manage to get it to boot at least, trying to figure out what works best. Will keep this updated, but does anyone have a clue what MCP55 uses as IDE SATA and audio driver, beleive the IDE and SATA runns off AMD and nVidia support (found some kernel patch that points to it).

Anyone else who have some input on this.

----------

## Phenax

I have an MCP55 chipset. Running very smooth on Gentoo.

MSI K9N ultra motherboard with AMD Orleans 3500+ clocked @ 2.75ghz.

If I can help you all out, it'll be no problem.

I use the AMD and Nvidia driver for my SATA/IDE, nvidia ethernet for my ethernet.

The built in Audio uses 'intel8x0.'

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:09.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

01:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

```

----------

## vrghost

So far so good.

The driver is the nForce one, but it does not seem to go up to 1000Mb, 

The SATA driver is the AMD IDE one, works a charm so far

----------

## Phenax

The built in ethernet does not support 1000mb. You might want to look into buying one that does that's supported by Linux if you need 1000mb.

----------

## vrghost

Sorry, missed your entry, nice to know that I have managed to get the right driver on first try, recon it might be a first.

I have a extra card somewhere for 1000Mbs, not certain I have any use for it though.

By the way, have you tried the External SATA connector, is that a different controler or just a seventh channel?

----------

## codarin

Dears,

I have to buy hardware for a new webserver/application server.

I want to buy a  "Asus MN2-SLI deluxe"... I do not need graphics (a 800x600 xorg is sufficient)  and I want to put 2 disks in a software-raid1 array, with a Athlon64x2 - 3800+.

I know that you own this kind of motherboard, is it well supported by current kernel releases? May I buy it without problems?

Thanks

----------

## Monkeh

 *Phenax wrote:*   

> The built in ethernet does not support 1000mb.

 

Yes it does. The forcedeth driver does not. nvnet should work however.

----------

## EvilGawd

Did anyone manage to make this board work correctly ? The only way i have found to boot it is with noapic but i get loads of irq problems in dmesg and when i boot the system with dual channel it just cough its cookies  :Wink: 

If someone had better experience can you post your kernel configuration please  :Smile: 

Or i can post my kern conf + dmesg if someone wants to troubleshoot it a bit. 

thnk

----------

## Mben

This is getting to be an older thread, but we might as well recycle...

I am also considering this board. From what I have read elsewhere it looks like things are fairly well supported; have the issues mentioned here since been resolved?

Also, how is the support for the Wireless on the Wireless Edition ? It would be nice to conserve one of those few PCI slots.

What about SLI support?

Thanks

----------

## selenakyle

I just built a new computer with this board on thursday, and I've been having nothing but problems with it.  I need to dual-boot linux and windows, so the first thing I did was try to get it working with Windows XP, but I could not get the network adapters to work.  I tried win2k and got the exact same error.  However, when the gentoo installation cd booted up, it detected them automatically and they worked fine.  I upgraded the bios to the latest version, and that didn't fix the problem in windows 2000, but when I reinstalled XP the network adapters did work.  I was celebrating, thinking all the problems were over, but when I put the gentoo installation CD and hit enter to boot, all I got was a blank screen.  I tried it again with framebuffer disabled, and I was able to see text but it doesnt get very far before it locks up.  I tried to put knoppix in (which worked before upgrading the bios) and I can't boot into that without using "apci=off noacpi", and then it's still wonky (mouse tends to stop working) and it won't last more then 5 minutes before locking up.

So it seems if I'm using an old bios version, the motherboard only works with linux, and if I'm using a new bios version, it only works with windows xp.  I'm trying to decide if I should mail the board back and try a new one, and hope that this board is just defective.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> I just built a new computer with this board on thursday, and I've been having nothing but problems with it. I need to dual-boot linux and windows, so the first thing I did was try to get it working with Windows XP, but I could not get the network adapters to work.

 

For windows XP did you download and install the nForce drivers from nVidia? I have recently built 4 of these systems 3  being gentoo linux and one windows XP with only a single problem. In linux lm_sensors does not work.

As for the other problems (as I have not experienced any of this) did you run memtest86? Please give some system specs...

 *Quote:*   

> So it seems if I'm using an old bios version, the motherboard only works with linux, and if I'm using a new bios version, it only works with windows xp. I'm trying to decide if I should mail the board back and try a new one, and hope that this board is just defective.

 

Although I did not do any bios flashes on any of the systems, I could give you a bios version on one gentoo system that I built. The other linux boxes are servers that run 24/7 and I can not take them down.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Just wanted to see if anyone had this board, and has any issues with it working with Gentoo or has it working fine? 

 

Rock stable in linux and windows. Of the 50+ pcs I have built (for work and others) this is by far the best desktop mobo that I have ever touched... I use these at work for 1.2TB raid 6 servers using the main 6 SATA ports and 6 320GB SEAGATE 7200.10 SATA2 drives. The only problem I have had is that lm_sensors does not work although I am not that worried as in the server room the temps for Athlon64s rarely go over 45C (older 130nm models) with the new models being in the 30s under full load.

----------

## selenakyle

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> For windows XP did you download and install the nForce drivers from nVidia? I have recently built 4 of these systems 3  being gentoo linux and one windows XP with only a single problem. In linux lm_sensors does not work.
> 
> As for the other problems (as I have not experienced any of this) did you run memtest86? Please give some system specs...

 

I did try the latest nforce drivers.  First I tried to drivers included on the cd, then I tried the latest drivers, then I tried updating windows and various other things.  Finally I got frustrated and put windows 2000 on there to see if that would work, and I got the same error.  However, updating the bios made it work in XP (not 2000, but XP is what I ultimately wanted anyways).  But after I updated the bios I was having all kinds of problems with linux CDs.  I think I got the gentoo install disk working now though.  Before I tried all kinds of options to try and get it to boot, but I guess what I didn't try was "noapic" all by itself, because that ended up working.  I'm in the middle of the gentoo install right now.

----------

## Monkeh

 *Mben wrote:*   

> Also, how is the support for the Wireless on the Wireless Edition ? It would be nice to conserve one of those few PCI slots.
> 
> 

 

It's USB, so my best guess is: fat chance. Unless you like ndiswrapper.

----------

## Tenma

Hi, I also bought a Asus M2N32 SLI deluxe wireless edition. However, when my x86_64 kernel boots up, I will get a IRQ 7 error and this irq is disabled. And my usb is locked up. What should I do to solve this problem? Thank you very much.

----------

## webhawg

I'm having a heck of a time getting this motherboard to work with Gentoo.  What module did you load to get ethernet to work?  It looks like the LiveCD loaded forcedeth for me, but it doesn't seem to work.

----------

## drescherjm

 *webhawg wrote:*   

> I'm having a heck of a time getting this motherboard to work with Gentoo. 

 

Hmm... Worked fine right out of the box for me.

 *Quote:*   

> What module did you load to get ethernet to work?  It looks like the LiveCD loaded forcedeth for me, but it doesn't seem to work.

 

I am using forcedeth. Are the network lights on the port on for you? I have had problems in the past (with other mobos) that the card did not power on (the first time) until I loaded windows on the machine and installed the windows driver. Then after that I could format the drive and install linux and all was well...

----------

## webhawg

Yep...network lights are on.  I installed XP first and it's running great.  

Did you use the minimal install cd when you got it to work?  I'm using the LiveCD and I've read somewhere else that the minimal cd works better sometimes.

----------

## drescherjm

I believe I used the AMD64 2006.0 Installer version (got many live cds at work...) but ended up skiping the gui installer (booting the disk with nox param) because it did not let me install gentoo onto a linux software raid array which is what I needed.

----------

## Tenma

You all never face any errors with apic and irq 7 nobody cared? I used gentoo 2006.0 amd64 installer and i got these when i boot with gentoo-nofb   :Crying or Very sad:  .  I tried passing kernel parameter of noapic nolapic and still get the nobody cared stuff. It locked up my usb (disabled irq 7) Can anyone give me some pointers to solve this?   :Very Happy:  [/quote]

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> You all never face any errors with apic and irq 7 nobody cared?

 

I have seen this error before on a gentoo system that I have installed (don't rember which one I have installed > 50 gentoo boxes) but it did not cause any problems so I ignored it.

Since it mentions interrupts, have you set the option for plug and play os in your bios settings? Have you tried also disabling interrupts in the bios that are unnecissary (serial ports, floppy controller, parallel port ...)?

----------

## tgh

What BIOS versions are ya'll using (and is it working)?

Trying to get a brand new AM2 M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard to boot under either Gentoo AMD64 2006.0 or Ubuntu AMD64 6.06 and I'm not having much luck with BIOS revision 0603.  The "gentoo-nofb" (no frame-buffer) seems to work the best for me but even with "noapic" "nolapic" "acpi=off" (and various combinations of those 3) I'm always hanging at some point during the boot.

PS: Hmm... I see a typo in 2006.0 AMD64... "Finializing udev configuration..." (should be "finalizing").  Probably an old known issue.

----------

## webhawg

I'm using BIOS revision 0603 as well and can't get networking to work.  I'm also going with the Gentoo x86 installation.  I've heard that the 32-bit version is a little more compatible with games, video apps, etc.

----------

## tgh

I'm in better shape now... loaded the 0504 BIOS from mid-June and I'm able to get the Gentoo AMD64 2006.0 minimal CD to boot up using "gentoo-nofb noapic".  The 0603 BIOS was pretty much a dead-end for me.  Still seeing a few issues but I have ideas of how to fix them based on other posts in the forums:

- The IRQ7 alert (booting with the additional option of "irqpoll" will cause a kernel panic).  I've seen posts elsewhere on what to look at to resolve this, but I want to get a fresh kernel up and running on the system first.

- Neither the onboard Marvell NICs or the installed PCIe x4 Intel Pro/1000 dual-NICs are getting DHCP addresses properly, but they are being detected (could be a bad ethernet cable or other hardware fault).  I can see 6 ethN devices in an "ifconfig -a" output, but none of them have IP addresses.

Since I have (1) PCI slot free in this unit, I'm going to toss an older 3com 100Mbit NIC in the unit as a 7th NIC.  Then I can get finish a basic install and get a new kernel loaded to see if that resolves any issues.

----------

## chix4mat

I'm able to get the Gentoo AMD64 2006.0 minimal CD to boot up using "gentoo-nofb noapic"

I will have to try that later... because I ran into a dead-end when booting up with the minimal CD. My problem was that after booting up, the screen went blank. Glad I am not the only one with a problem related to this board. 

I am using the 701 BIOS though, which could also be my problem. I may try an earlier one..

----------

## tgh

I saw the 0701 BIOS mentioned on a message board, but couldn't find a sanctioned or official-looking link to it so I didn't pursue it.  I got the 0504 and 0603 BIOS revisions directly from an Asus FTP site because the download page doesn't always work.

FTP server: dlsvr03.asus.com

Default directory: /pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/

Look for M2N32SLI504.zip and M2N32SLI603.zip.  Make sure that you're smarter then me and save off the old BIOS to a USB key before flashing the new one.  (I'm unable to go back to my 0406 revision without asking around for copies.)

...

So far I've gotten as far as configuring the add-in 3com card (3C905B PCI) with an IP address and have SSH'd in to do the install.  It wouldn't pick up a DHCP address for some reason that I haven't been able to figure out yet.  But I was able to manually configure the default gateway, the IP address and the DNS server entry in resolv.conf.  I've built the mdadm RAID1 arrays using the first 2 drives that will be installed in this unit (hooked to the first two ports on the 6-port SATA-II connector set).  Both Marvell ethernet NICs seem to have been detected and show up in an "ifconfig -a".

(I always do my builds via SSH with logging turned on.  That lets me go back and verify whether I did a step correctly or incorrectly at a later date.)

Probably repeating myself at this point... I plan on doing the actual install here either tonight or this weekend.  Unfortunately, I had other things to work on today and was spending a lot of time asking about iSCSI on the Xen mailing list.

----------

## tgh

Well, the initial stage3 install went well.  I have a bootable base system (BIOS 0504) with a kernel that I can always fall back to if things go pear-shaped with a newer kernel configuration. 

There are still a lot of things that I need to go back and check before moving forward with Xen:

- fix the IRQ7 issue

- verify that all of the hardware on the M/B works (at least the pieces I need)

- go through the log files and look for errors

- see if I can get around the "noapic" option in grub (have to use it for now)

Note: I'm building a headless server.  The video card is merely an old PCI card that I had laying around.  The PCIe x16 slots are populated with a pair of dual-port Intel PRO/1000 PCIe x4 gigabit NICs.  So I'm not going to get into sound / video / x configuration.

The system is fairly snappy... hdparm -tT reports cache rates of 2050-2100MB/s and buffered read rates of around 75MB/s (pair of Seagate 750GB SATA-II drives).  My older Athlon64 3200+ CPU only pushed 1600MB/s for the cached reads.  I'll be curious to see what happens when I upgrade to ECC memory that is PC6400 DDR2 800 (instead of the DDR2 533).

----------

## Tenma

I installed x86_64 gentoo and up with kde now. Using the kernel parameter of noapic nolapic apci=off usb_handoff irqpoll pci=routeirq and it actually solves the irq 7 error. And my ethernet card is working properly. Doing my system checking to see if its working fine now  :Smile: .

----------

## Niol

Patch for 2.6.18-rc4 exists but more testers are needed (fans speed should be ok  but voltage value still need some work)

http://www.lm-sensors.org/ticket/2089

it87.c patch : http://jdelvare.pck.nerim.net/sensors/hwmon-it8716f-it8718f-v3-2.6.18.patch

Latest sensors package: http://dl.lm-sensors.org/lm-sensors/snapshots/lm-sensors-r4113-20060827.tar.bz2

All reports are welcome

Niol

----------

## webhawg

After a few days...I was finally able to get something working.  I threw in a Linksys network card since I couldn't get the on board nics to work.  That allowed me to continue with the installation and finish.

I've got everything working so far except for shutting downa and rebooting.  I can boot fine with my kernel, but for some reason I get a kernel panic when I shutdown or reboot.  Oh..and I had to add this to the kernel boot line in grub

```

noapic acpi=off

```

Here's a sample of the error message when I shutdown...

```

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in:  snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus nvidia

CPU: 0

EIP: 0060 Tainted: P VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286 (2.6.17-gentoo-r6 #1)

Process reboot (pid: 13148, threadinfo=f49d0000 task=dfcd1a90)

Code: Bad EIP value

EIP: /etc/init.d/reboot.sh: line 4: 13148 Segmentation fault

/sbin/reboot -idpk

<1>BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual

address 00000000

printing eip:

00000000

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#2]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in:  snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus nvidia

CPU: 1

.......................

```

Could somone post their kernel config file if they have this motherboard working?  I'd like to just compare mine.

Thanks!

----------

## Niol

After a  few tests, I neeed these two kernel flags to use a system flashed with BIOS 603

noapic : to be able to boot (8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC)

pci=routeirq : still have irq 7 problem (take longer but still there)

My   .config 

 Bootlog.gz 

2.6.18-rc4 with  it87 and k8temp patches  to make lm_sensors works

sensors 

it8716-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Vcore:     +1.14 V  (min =  +1.04 V, max =  +1.47 V)

+3.3V:     +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +4.87 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +11.90 V  (min = +11.39 V, max = +12.61 V)

5VSB:      +4.73 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   ALARM

Vbat:      +3.06 V

CPU Fan:  1695 RPM  (min = 1198 RPM)

temp1:    +29°C  (low  =   +10°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = diode

temp2:    +40°C  (low  =   +10°C, high =   +50°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:    +35°C  (low  =   +10°C, high =   +80°C)   sensor = thermistor

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +31°C

Core1 Temp:

             +29°CLast edited by Niol on Tue Aug 29, 2006 7:34 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Mben

I have everything but WiFi and lm-sensors working (that I tried to setup anyway). I'm running completely 32bit right now though, left over from my last system.  I have found that some of the fancy framebuffer consoles won't work, nor does the gentoo patchset seem to like this board. I haven't had any trouble with the hardwired nics though (I guess forcedeth won't do gigabit, but I don't have a gigabit switch, so it doesn't really matter).

anyway my config (2.6.18-r4): (requires noapic on boot)

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-rc4

# Sun Aug 27 10:56:54 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_LSF=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

CONFIG_IPX=y

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=y

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_TYPHOON=y

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_TIPAR=m

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=y

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=y

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=y

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB is not set

#

# Encoders and Decoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

#

# V4L USB devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DEBUGIFC is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51132=m

CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2=m

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=y

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=y

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## Niol

IRQ 7 problem solved ?

I finally manage to get around the IRQ 7 problem.

In the BIOS (603) -> Advanced -> PCIPnP choose "Resources Controlled by"     Manual

then in IRQ Resources, choose IRQ-7 assigned to    Reserved 

To boot, I only used noapic parameter.

IRQ 7 is still assigned to ohci_hcd:usb2 but the system is stable and  I have been able to use USB devices (printer, scanner, disk and camera) without any problem.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## webhawg

Thanks guys for the config files.  I reviewed both and didn't find huge differences.  I changed a few things and I'm able to reboot cleanly now.  So that is good.  However, I can't shutdown.  It shuts down cleanly, but my computer never powers off.  Any suggestions on that?  I'm currently using gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r6.

Niol, thanks for the IRQ 7 tip.  I'll try it out immediately.

Thanks again for the help.

----------

## Niol

IRQ reserve in the BIOS  does not solve the problem   :Sad: 

The IRQ7 get disable as soon as I remove the usb printer.

```
Aug 29 21:52:43 am2 kernel: usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Aug 29 21:52:43 am2 kernel: drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

Aug 29 21:52:45 am2 kernel: usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 3

Aug 29 21:54:24 am2 kernel: usb 2-7: USB disconnect, address 3

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel: irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel: Call Trace:

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  <IRQ> [<ffffffff8025b5d5>] __report_bad_irq+0x35/0x90

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff8025b863>] note_interrupt+0x233/0x290

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff8025aace>] __do_IRQ+0xee/0x150

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff80235c6b>] __do_softirq+0x6b/0xe0

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff8020ccfd>] do_IRQ+0x6d/0x90

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff80208c80>] default_idle+0x0/0x60

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff8020a255>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  <EOI> [<ffffffff803f7190>] unix_poll+0x0/0xb0

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff80208ca9>] default_idle+0x29/0x60

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff80208d4a>] cpu_idle+0x6a/0x90

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:  [<ffffffff80585931>] start_secondary+0x501/0x510

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel:

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel: handlers:

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel: [<ffffffff88110970>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x60 [usbcore])

Aug 29 21:57:08 am2 kernel: Disabling IRQ #7
```

----------

## tgh

Didn't think the fix that was proposed would solve the issue.  If you dig through the google-beast, you'll see that "nobody cared" and "usb_hcd_irq" is an issue that goes all the way back to 2004.  It can occur with any IRQ#, with IRQ#7 being the most common.

"irqpoll" on my Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe (nForce 590 MCP) always results in a kernel freeze.  And I haven't had much time this week to play with it and try various options.  I do see that 2.6.17 is up to release #7 and I'm wondering if 2.6.18 will have better nForce5 support.

----------

## Mben

 *tgh wrote:*   

> I'm wondering if 2.6.18 will have better nForce5 support.

 

It seems to. I'm running 2.6.18-rc4 without the irq7 bug (did experience it on other kernels), see config above

----------

## Niol

I have the same problem (irq7 disabled)  with the latest kernel 2.6.18-rc5.

I think it could be a BIOS issue not related to the kernel.

I'm looking for a older BIOS but I can only find version 504 and 603. Does anybody knows where to find older release ?

----------

## Niol

After unplunging all USB devices, I have found that the IRQ line 7 is still very busy.

The only remaining device is the internal wifi card. 

Could it be the wifi card that is generating a lot of IRQ.

As I don't have loaded a  to handle the irq, it could explain the "Nobody cared ..."

```
          CPU0       CPU1

  0:   15666302      93934          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1803         94          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      73365       4937          XT-PIC  libata, libata, libata

  6:          4          1          XT-PIC  floppy

  7:     209674   21222012          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd:usb1

  8:          0          0          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:       2248        296          XT-PIC  HDA Intel, ehci_hcd:usb2

 11:    5308636      72528          XT-PIC  nvidia

 12:       8435        639          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     156267      32275          XT-PIC  ide0

113:       2709          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

121:       2079          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

129:    6338264          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

137:          0          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

145:          0          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

153:    6338238          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

NMI:        833        546

LOC:   15761279   15761252

ERR:   21037469

MIS:          0

```

So, I  physically removed the device  and rebooted, 

It doesn't solve anything, even without ANY usb, the IRQs generated on line 7 are still there.

and irq7 get disabled    :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## Niol

I found a beta BIOS version 704  here. As the site is not always reachable, I put a copy on my page.

This BIOS solve both problems, the IRQ 7 doesn't get disabled and I don't need the noapic parameter to boot.

My  bootlog with BIOS 704

BIOS 604 : Interrupts table  

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:   15666302      93934          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1803         94          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      73365       4937          XT-PIC  libata, libata, libata

  6:          4          1          XT-PIC  floppy

  7:     209674   21222012          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd:usb1

  8:          0          0          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:       2248        296          XT-PIC  HDA Intel, ehci_hcd:usb2

 11:    5308636      72528          XT-PIC  nvidia

 12:       8435        639          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     156267      32275          XT-PIC  ide0

113:       2709          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

121:       2079          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

129:    6338264          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

137:          0          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

145:          0          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

153:    6338238          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

NMI:        833        546

LOC:   15761279   15761252

ERR:   21037469

MIS:          0

```

BIOS 704 : interrupts table

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:       7917    2687990    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:         40      16621    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  6:          0          5    IO-APIC-edge  floppy

  8:          0          0    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:       4009    1199074    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:        108      32129    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 50:         72      23011   IO-APIC-level  libata, ehci_hcd:usb1

 58:         23       8143   IO-APIC-level  libata, ohci_hcd:usb2

 66:        891     334599   IO-APIC-level  HDA Intel

 74:       1187     963556   IO-APIC-level  nvidia

 82:    1028954          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

 90:     579197          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

 98:    1082186          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth0

106:          0          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

114:          0          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

122:    1082167          0       PCI-MSI-X  eth1

233:        778     171853   IO-APIC-level  libata

NMI:       1891       1852

LOC:    2696046    2696027

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

So, its not a kernel problem but a BIOS problem.

----------

## tgh

Ah? 0704 with 2.6.17 or 2.6.18?  Maybe I can actually get a Xen kernel running on this box after all...

----------

## millerl

Wow.  0704 Beta??  Hmm... I'm wanting to try this for sure.

My story:

Got the board, gentoo install cd worked great (booted but not installed), so I installed windows and noticed the boot up problem with losing power 3-4 seconds after boot.  I updated BIOS to 0603.  Solved the bootup problem, but noticed that APIC was broken when I went to install Gentoo.  I, like tgh, have tried rolling back to 0504 but still have been having the IRQ7 errors, so have been reluctant to install.  Glad I found this topic...

I have not, however, had any memory problems people have been reporting.  I've got:

Athlon 64 X2 4600

Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe WE

2x 1 GB Corsair XMS2

2x 300GB Seagate SATA's

XFX 7900 GT

Anyone have any more info on the 0704 BIOS?  Links?

Thanks!!  This thread gave me hope when I thought there was none for Gentoo on this mobo!

----------

## tgh

FYI, other then having to boot with "noapic" and having the spurious IRQ7 warning, 0504 has worked okay for me with 2.6.17.  I've had the unit up and running for about a week now, while working on getting iSCSI and ethernet bonding working.  But I haven't really tried using USB, am not using the more advanced features like audio / wireless / video either.  (It's a headless server managed via SSH.)  

I haven't managed to get Xen working yet on it, not even the Xen 3.0.2 test CD.  I suspect that I'll need to install 0704 once it gets blessed by Asus before Xen will work.

----------

## Niol

Beta BIOS 706 (08/21/2006) can be found   here

----------

## millerl

Thanks Niol!

Are you actually running the 0706 on your m2n32-sli deluxe?

No offence Niol, but I'm a bit weary of using BIOS versions found on sites other than ASUS, let alone in... german?  Is there anyone else that can vouch that these versions work?

Speaking of, before I go through this can anyone give me any info on how to recover from a bad flash?  I seem to remember reading about a BIOS feature that was a fallback for your default system BIOS and would probe for new BIOS images on floppies, cd's, and a usb stick if you main system BIOS failed.   I have no idea if I was reading/remembering correctly, or if this is even a feature that the m2n32-sli deluxe has.

Thoughts??

----------

## Niol

Millerl

It's beta BIOS form untrusted source and it works for me. That's all I can say.

Backup your current BIOS and read carefully  the manual section "Recovering the BIOS from the support CD".

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221603

Für alle Besitzer des Asus M2 Crosshair und M2N32-SLI Deluxe habe ich frisch aus der Asus-Entwicklungsabteilung zwei neue Beta-BIOS.

Mit einem Changelog kann ich leider nicht dienen. Wie Betas üblich, erfolgt die Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr.

with the help of Google Translate

For all owners of the Asus M2 Crosshair and M2N32-SLI Deluxe I have two new beta BIOS freshly from the Asus development department.    With a CHANGE log I cannot serve unfortunately. Like beta usually, the use takes place on own danger. 

----------

## millerl

Well here goes.  I've flashed to 0706 and am booting the AMD64 livedvd (2006.1) I'll keep you updated...

And thanks Niol!  It seems to be working great so far!  No problems booting livedvd!!

----------

## webhawg

I wanted to report back on my situation.  I finally figured out why I couldn't shutdown properly.  With acpi=off in my kernel boot line, that seems to really screw things up on shutdown.  For others this is probably a 'no brainer', but it wasn't for me.

Also, I'm using BIOS 0603 and haven't had much trouble.....yet.  

Thanks for the help in getting my kernel configured properly.  I'll keep checking this post for updates.

----------

## kllrnohj

I fixed the "Disabled IRQ #7" on my M2N32-SLI by disabling the Parrallel Port in the BIOS (which is on IRQ 7 by default, but can be changed or disabled)

----------

## webhawg

 *kllrnohj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I fixed the "Disabled IRQ #7" on my M2N32-SLI by disabling the Parrallel Port in the BIOS (which is on IRQ 7 by default, but can be changed or disabled)
> 
> 

 

So far, this is working for me too.  (BIOS 603)

----------

## webhawg

I'm having trouble getting lm_sensors to work with this motherboard.  I applied the 2.6.17 patch found here since I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8.  Lm_sensors starts up fine, but doesn't print anything.  

```

# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-isa ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading it87 ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                  [ ok ]

# sensors

it8716-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

```

Any ideas?  Is there another patch that I need to apply?

----------

## millerl

I am having some problems as well.  Didn't have time to look into it however I did find other posts around the net of people reporting the same kind of issue...

----------

## Coolface

I applied the Patch to the 2.6.18 Vanilla-Sources.

sensors -s does work now, but sensors prints nothing, just like above.

Nevertheless gkrellm prints the CPU and Mobo temp correct, so if you use lm_sensors with gkrellm it should be fine...

----------

## EvilGawd

That is sweet , at least i can have a reading with gkrellm  :Very Happy: 

Good finding coldface !!! 

Now if i can get dual channel memory to work grrrrr

----------

## infirit

For the people having issues with the Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe board:

 *Quote:*   

> M2N32-SLI Deluxe BIOS 0706
> 
> Fixed Linux compatibility issue
> 
> Update Silicon 3132 ROM to 7313
> ...

 

I must confess not to have tried this one. I have the board but I am waiting on the Athlon X2 5000+ which is in backorder for a month an a half now   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## EvilGawd

I have just flashed my bios to 706 and i still see the same message in dmesg . I still cannot boot in dual channel but now i get an error message :

Init panic Segmentation violation at 0xb7e9b82b! Sleeping for 30 seconds . 

And it just stay there , anyone got a clue ?

----------

## millerl

Please show your grub.conf as we can see your boot params....

0706 working here without problems....  no extra grub.conf boot params (acpi=off, apic, etc)  Working "out of the box" for me.

----------

## EvilGawd

without noapic system boot 1 time out of 2-3 i would say, and when it does , it mount / as read only and output LOADS of error message. I can login into the system but after 1-2 min it log me out. I just find it pretty curious that switching from single to dual channel cause this problem. Could it be my ram not compabitle or smth ? Its ocz gold dual channel 6400.

note: before bios 706, if noapic wasnt on the boot line the system kernel panicked everytime

----------

## tgh

Yay, 0706 is out?

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe/M2N32SLI0706.zip

ftp://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe/M2N32SLI0706.zip

ftp://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe/M2N32SLI0706.zip

http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe/M2N32SLI0706.zip

Very good deal... now maybe I can get Xen up and running on this system.

----------

## Mben

 *EvilGawd wrote:*   

> without noapic system boot 1 time out of 2-3 i would say, and when it does , it mount / as read only and output LOADS of error message. I can login into the system but after 1-2 min it log me out. I just find it pretty curious that switching from single to dual channel cause this problem. Could it be my ram not compabitle or smth ? Its ocz gold dual channel 6400.
> 
> note: before bios 706, if noapic wasnt on the boot line the system kernel panicked everytime

 

Some of the ocz ram is incompatible with this board. I have 2G of corsair xms2 running dual channel 6400 just fine. I saw on some newegg reviews that if you call ocz they will send you some that is compatible, you might want to try that. (or try their support website)

----------

## webhawg

I'm also running 2G of Corsair XMS2 RAM (dual channel) just fine.  

I also flashed my BIOS this weekend with the new 706 version.  Everything seems to be working fine....so far.

----------

## xouille38

Hi guys

I just bought this mobo 3 days ago, and it's simply amazing (I used to buy cheaper ones, but I found this one for $200 and now I know what are the differences between middle end and high end mobo). It's working so well (After Updating the BIOS) that it makes me feel like I could come back to Gentoo (huhu biproc = -j 4).

BTW: I got the wifi adaptator working (to be honnest I'm missing WPA part, but I'm working on it) : it's definitely an USB realtek 8187 wich works with 

this driver.

----------

## webhawg

Does anyone have ALSA working with this motherboard?  I can't seem to get the configuration right.  Alsaconf detects my onboard audio, but alsamixer does not.

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

```

```

# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.13 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

----------

## Melf

Hi webhawg!

I had the same problem but I'm using a PCI soundcard. 

Maybe the mixture of this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505206.html (scroll down) can help you too.

(well I needed 2 days to get sound working. I won't test if this works on my/your onboardsound asus m2n32 and kill the working soundcard accidently  :Wink:  )

----------

## webhawg

Thanks I'll give it a shot.

What module are you using for this motherboard?  In the post that you mentioned, he is using hda-intel.  I thought intel8x0 was the correct module.

----------

## tgh

<- rebuilding his M2N32-SLI DLX box...

Well, flaky or not-quite-compatible RAM can have a big impact on whether I can get the Gentoo AMD64 2006.0 minimal CD to boot or not.  I had just upgraded the system to 0706 BIOS and was trying to do a reinstall using a pair of 1GB generic DDR2 533MHz sticks.  No such luck.

I had to go swap in my Kingston ValueRAM KVR533D2E4K2/2G ECC memory from my Asus M2N-E box.  Now things are working perfectly...

----------

## webhawg

ALSA is finally working for me.  I followed the Gentoo guide using the alsa-driver package with 'hda-intel'.  I also added the 'oss' USE flag to my make.conf.  This adds mixer and a few other alsa modules.

The only thing that I'm having trouble with now is getting my tv tuner card to work.  I have an old Hauppage card that's worked for me in the past with other computers.  I get a great picture with tvtime, but no sound.  The card has an audio output line that plugs into the M2N32's Line input.  I've tried unmuting different lines within alsamixer, but nothing works.  

Does anyone else have a tv tuner card working with this motherboard?

----------

## webhawg

Just wanted to report back on getting the Line Input working for this motherboard.

I finally got my tv tuner card to work. I needed the 'Line' input unmuted, which I had. But you also need 'Analog Mix' unmuted. Who knew?! Hopefully, this will help someone else out.

----------

## Kollin

Thank you guys   :Wink: 

----------

## cgmoller

Hello

I have this same board M2N32SLI-Deluxe WiFi.  I am trying to do a generic install just to get up and running.  Before installing grub and booting to a clean system I tried updating and I get "unreproducible hardware" errors during compilation of the GCC and also while I run "emerge gnome-light xscreensaver nvidia drivers".  This is on the LiveCD kernel.  Are there any BIOS settings I should be sure to set?  Anything else to look out for?

0706 Bios - no special kernel parameters.

2x 1GB Buffalo DDR2

eVGA 7600 GT KO 256 MB

Thanks

----------

## Niol

Did you tried memtest86 ?

----------

## cgmoller

Yes, I ran memtest for a couple of hours with no problems.

I did see on a bugzilla.kernel.org that there are some unresolved problems with either the AM2 architecture or the nVidia chipsest.

Not sure which.

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6975

----------

## Niol

 *cgmoller wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> I have this same board M2N32SLI-Deluxe WiFi.  I am trying to do a generic install just to get up and running.  Before installing grub and booting to a clean system I tried updating and I get "unreproducible hardware" errors during compilation of the GCC and also while I run "emerge gnome-light xscreensaver nvidia drivers".  This is on the LiveCD kernel.  Are there any BIOS settings I should be sure to set?  Anything else to look out for?
> 
> 0706 Bios - no special kernel parameters.
> ...

 

What do you mean by "unreproducible hardware"  ?

Do you have traces, log files, error messages ?

You could eventually try BETA bios 810. It seems to add HPET support.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58309&d=1164728996

----------

## sliverman69

I have that board in my computer and it works fine.  No problems here, however, I did have a bit of trouble installing it to begin with, but that is due to the fact that I am triple booting three different versions of linux.  Other than grub issues, I am not having many problems.  

Although, I am admittedly having trouble with alsa, but these are no doubt because I am so new to gentoo...it's so different from the other versions of linux.  All of my issues are software related not hardware related.  

I have had virtually no problems with the other versions of linux as well.  They pretty much work without any configuration when installed.

----------

## cgmoller

Just a little more detail.  I had been getting different kinds of errors during compilations of different packages and at different times during repeat trials of the same package.  Usually it said hardware error until I started getting segmentation faults.  I followed that up on a few different sites.  This one discussed RAM timings.

http://www.bitwizard.nl/sig11/

I had bought 2x 1GB Buffalo DDR2 RAM 533 MHz and CL4.  The BIOS was set to autodetect all the properties of the RAM which selected 533.  I maunally set it down to 400 MHz and CL4, everything else was set to auto.  It is now stable.  I have been able to build the 300+ packages required for gnome, some other utilities and a system wide update.

The short of it is/was the RAM.

When will I learn? - don't go cheap.  :Confused: 

----------

## Qrew

Any update regarding the ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard?

I recently bought it and have been strugling with it for a couple of days now.

(with AM2 AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ cpu and 2gb of ram)

BIOS updated with 0903 from asus website.

When using gentoo Livecd kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r6 with "noapic" boot param everything seems to work okay for days.

but when using the same kernel config(livecd boot, mount REAL_ROOT and "zcat /proc/config.gz > /REAL_ROOT/usr/src/linux/.config" and recompile with 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 the system can freeze anytime, during boot, a few minutes after boot, during normal firefox browsing with Xorg, I doesn't seem to be related to something, it just crashed with no reason, and no error or something in faillog or messages.

I'm not using the AMD64 environment, just 32bit.

Anyone having some ideas?

Regards Qrew

----------

## Mben

Qrew: Do you have ram on the compatible list? that seems to be the biggest issue people are having. Corsair XMS2 (not on the list) has been working fine for me, but many of the other brands are known not to work. You could try contacting your memory manufacturer to find out if it should work.

----------

## sliverman69

xms2 is on the list.  I know I have checked it several times.  And I have the book right in front of me.  The thing that you need to check is the part no. given in the book and match it to your xms memory.  When I bought the board, I went online to newegg and typed in all of the part numbers for the corsair ram and found out that they were the xms2 memory.  It gives a complete list of compatible 800 MHz RAM not all compatible ram.  So, if the ram is not 800 MHz, he needs to check with the manufacturer.  Otherwise, if it is the 800MHz ram, you can be pretty sure that it will not work if it is not in the book on page 2-15.

----------

## Qrew

The box has been running fine since upgrade to 2.6.19.2 kernel.

(manual kernel configuration)

no problems whatsoever.

/Qrew

----------

## Nylan

No greater problems(2.6.19-gentoo-r3).

Remaing issue:

Wake on lan

----------

## Zarathustra

Just to let all of you who check this post regularly (like me) know. There's a new BIOS out for it. I'll try it once i get home. See if there's anything new.

----------

## Kollin

 *Zarathustra wrote:*   

> Just to let all of you who check this post regularly (like me) know. There's a new BIOS out for it. I'll try it once i get home. See if there's anything new.

 

What are the news?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## webhawg

I updated my BIOS from 0706 to 0903 and everything seems to be working fine.

----------

## Niol

BIOS 903 provides HPET support but I don't know if it's really working

```
 dmesg | grep -i HPET

ACPI: HPET (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000098) @ 0x000000007feeccc0

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfefff000

time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy
```

----------

## Mben

I don't know anything about HPET, but mine seems happier:

```

dmesg |grep -i hpet

ACPI: HPET (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000098) @ 0x7feeca00

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfefff000

Using HPET for base-timer

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

```

(Vanilla Kernel 2.6.20)

----------

## Niol

 *Mben wrote:*   

> I don't know anything about HPET, but mine seems happier:
> 
> ```
> 
> dmesg |grep -i hpet
> ...

 

32 or 64bits kernel ?

----------

## Mben

32bit

----------

## Mirza

I have Asus M2N32-SLI Wireless and everything is running really great. 

I am only missing "Master" in alsamixer. I am not able to change volume with one switch. I have to change volume for Front, Rear etc every time I want to change volume.

Do you have this problem?

Thanks

M.

----------

## Mben

Try changing "PCM" or "Headphone" instead. I only use the front channel so I can't check it but I think PCM gets all channels.

----------

## Niol

BIOS 1001 (Beta ?)  is available. (No changelog )

ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2N32-SLI%20Deluxe/1001.zip

----------

## yarjar

So is this a good motherboard to buy if I'm going to build an AMD64 system?  Does the wireless work?

----------

## madCoder|GN

I just bought this board (WiFi edition) with an Athlon X2 6000+.  I didn't have any problems getting most of the hardware setup.  I did have an issue updating the bios (to 1001), as I don't have a floppy drive and didn't have my USB flash drive in order to use the in-BIOS update utility.  It wouldn't work with a memdisk booting to FreeDOS from grub - it would just freeze right before flashing the BIOS.  I finally found an old external USB hard drive and copied the file, then it worked with the in-BIOS update.  That fixed my processor model not being recognized ("AMD Processor model unknown").

The forcedeth module works fine, and since I don't have a gigabit network, I wasn't concerned with that (truth be told, I didn't know the forcedeth module didn't support gigabit -- if the nvnet driver works better than forcedeth, I may try that).

I have been having some trouble getting the wireless to work.  It's the realtek 8187 (USB) chipset, and the rtl8187 ebuild in portage is outdated and doesn't even compile.  Even the 1.25 drivers from realtek's site are having problems compiling.  I tried the rtl-wifi driver, and it at least compiled and loaded, and was able to scan and find my AP, but it doesn't work well with WEP yet.  I also got an open-box model, so I didn't get the antenna that was supposed to come with it, but I tried another antenna and it was able to get an IP via DHCP (after disable WEP in the access point), but I wasn't able to actually communicate with it.  ' ping -I wlan0 192.168.1.1 ' just said the destination was unavailable.  I didn't do much debugging though to see if my routes were setup properly, and eth0 was still up and connected, so that may or may not have been a factor.

lm_sensors works well for 3 temperatures and 3 fans.  k8temp also works to give core temperatures, but not all packages are recognizing that hwmon driver when displaying temperatures.  CPU frequency scaling works as well, and the monitor applet in Gnome shows the frequency as it fluctuates according to the system load.

Right now I don't have speakers connected to it so I haven't done any testing with the sound card, but the module in the ALSA kernel configuration should be the Intel HD Audio.  alsamixer recognizes the mixer channels, but like someone else reported, there is no "Master" mixer.  So the mixer applet in gnome usually dies unless you can reconfigure it to use a different channel.

Using the unstable ~amd64 nvidia-drivers ebuild on an nVidia 6800XT with 512MB RAM, glxgears reports >11,000 FPS consistently.

In all, the board seems rock solid so far.  I'm very happy with it, and would recommend it to anyone looking to build a powerful AMD 64-bit system.  (I am using the 64-bit kernel and CFLAGS, with 32-bit emulation, and have had no problems with it so far).

----------

## madCoder|GN

I switched to the rtl-wifi driver ( http://rtl-wifi.sf.net ), revision 52 (latest rev 56 did not work), and now the wlan driver is working properly.  It is not yet in portage, so you have to use subversion to download and compile the source.  This thread helped with a few things that weren't obvious: http://forum.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=151020

Also, if you are getting "Operation not permitted" when trying to scan for APs via "iwlist wlan0 scan", try bringing the interface up first, with "ifconfig wlan0 up".  Apparently the card can't scan for APs until the radio is powered up, and that doesn't happen until you bring the interface up (kind of counter-intuitive to the way other cards work, where you can scan before bringing the interface up).  Also, if you use WEP, the ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl module will *not* be loaded automatically by the kernel, so you need to place it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## EvilGawd

To fix this problem you can use volfixd . 

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-21373-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-volfixd-start-25.html

 *Mirza wrote:*   

> I have Asus M2N32-SLI Wireless and everything is running really great. 
> 
> I am only missing "Master" in alsamixer. I am not able to change volume with one switch. I have to change volume for Front, Rear etc every time I want to change volume.
> 
> Do you have this problem?
> ...

 

----------

## brumbrum

New BETA-bios: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=77013&d=1191411946

Using it right now, works fine, but cant get my Corsair PC-8500-DDR2 Ram to run at 1066MHz even though it is supported. Anyone else tried it or made it work with higher speeds then 800MHz?

----------

## webhawg

 *Niol wrote:*   

> BIOS 903 provides HPET support but I don't know if it's really working
> 
> ```
>  dmesg | grep -i HPET
> 
> ...

 

Where is HPET located within the kernel config?  I can't seem to find it.

----------

